# Need help with a band



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I had a pigeon reported to us on 911 Pigeon Alert, but we have no idea who the club is. The letters on the band reads AGSG, if anyone know what club this is please let me know so I can get the pigeon back to h/her owner.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI LITTLESTAR, It would help if you could tell us if its a AU,IF,or NPA band. ..........GEORGE


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

George, That's the thing, there is no AU, IF, NPA, etc. on the band just these letters and numbers. This is why I'm having a hard time finding what club or person this little one belongs to.


----------



## Pigeon Found (Jun 28, 2008)

*Pigeon with AGSG band*

Mary Ann,

Did you ever identify the club associated with AGSG. We have found a pigeon with a similar band - just a series of numbers followed by AGSG. Any advice?

J


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

No I never did. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## Pigeon Found (Jun 28, 2008)

thank-you!


----------



## yocazaem (Jul 14, 2008)

*AGSG in Western NY*

We also discovered a pigeon (at least we think it is a pigeon) with the letters AGSG........While my 6 year old daughter was outside playing, she spotted a white bird alive walking in the road. She went to tell my husband who was going to go pick it up since it seemed to be favoring one of its wings.

At that moment, a minivan drove by and hit it. Needless to say, it was a traumatic moment at our home.

Anyway, we discovered that the bird is banded. After a search of the internet, I located your website and I am hoping that you can tell us about the bird.

It had a plain red band on its left leg and on its right leg the letters AGSG. Next to those letters, written perpendicular to them, are the numbers 06 (or it could be 90). Following those numbers, written just as the AGSG is, are the numbers 206387.

We will be burying the bird as a means of "therapy" for my young daughter, but we would like to let the owner know what happened to the bird...

thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yocazaem said:


> We also discovered a pigeon (at least we think it is a pigeon) with the letters AGSG........While my 6 year old daughter was outside playing, she spotted a white bird alive walking in the road. She went to tell my husband who was going to go pick it up since it seemed to be favoring one of its wings.
> 
> At that moment, a minivan drove by and hit it. Needless to say, it was a traumatic moment at our home.
> 
> ...



I'm very sorry that your daughter had to witness this bird being killed. As far as I know, no one has been able to figure out where these bands come from. Go ahead and bury the bird and tell your daughter that we appreciate the fact that she DID see it and was going to help it. This post will be here if by some chance we figure out where these birds are coming from and the owner can be notified.


----------



## yocazaem (Jul 14, 2008)

*Pki???*

Hello again-
We still have been trying to discover where the pigeon came from.....my husband found an article on the internet about a breeding scam through a company called PKI....the head of the company is Arlan Galbraith......I am wondering if that is the AG in the band that was around the pigeon's leg (AGSG)....any ideas out there???


----------



## jacquardesigner (Aug 2, 2008)

*AGSG number*

I am a wildlife rehabber in North Carolina and today I got a pigeon with a band number on it- AGSG 5536716 with an 07 sideways on it. It seems that several other people have found pigeons with this type number. I would like to find the owner. Has any one found out who this is?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jacquardesigner said:


> I am a wildlife rehabber in North Carolina and today I got a pigeon with a band number on it- AGSG 5536716 with an 07 sideways on it. It seems that several other people have found pigeons with this type number. I would like to find the owner. Has any one found out who this is?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


As far as I know, no one has been able to determine where these birds are from. You would think it wouldn't be THAT difficult and that someone could figure it out eventually. Mind me asking where in NC you are? If you are near any pigeon fanciers that I know, maybe I can contact some of them and see if they know anything about these bands. That's one thing that probably hasn't been done. I don't recall very many of these bands being found in NC. I'm up in Martinsville, VA by the way, but know quite a few fanciers in NC.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, check this thread by Ellen. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=306802&postcount=1

It looks like she is tying the AGSG bands directly to Arlan Galbraith.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, check this thread by Ellen. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=306802&postcount=1
> 
> It looks like she is tying the AGSG bands directly to Arlan Galbraith.


I missed that post. Thanks. So......AGSG stands for Arlan Galbraith S? G?......help me figure this out guys! ........I expect she's right.


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

I think people like that should be tarred and feathered (with stick molting down feathers)and set out to fend for themselves. I can't believe the scams people come up with. Those poor birds. I have not come across any in my little town in North Dakota, please let me know if I can help out in any way. S G (Scam God) (Son of a Gun) 
Sorry this jusy floors me.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I believe Ellen was able to confirm the AGSG bands as being Arlan Galbraith bands when someone called the AU seeking help for 1000 birds. I believe his birds had these type of bands .. could be wrong. I'll double check with Ellen.

She is asking for people to send her their e-mail information if they are willing and able to help with any of these birds found by members of the public. The birds are already showing up all over the East Coast and certainly in Canada. Nobody is going to be asked to take a huge number of birds .. this request is just for the one or two that are found in a particular area and need a place to go.

Along these same lines, I will be starting to receive e-mails from 911 Pigeon Alert for unbanded bird or birds banded with private bands. I will do my best to post these birds on Pigeon-Talk in the hope that the finders can get the help they need here and/or find a home for the bird that they have rescued. I have no idea what the volume of these birds will be, but I suspect it will be fairly substantial.

Terry


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> I believe Ellen was able to confirm the AGSG bands as being Arlan Galbraith bands when someone called the AU seeking help for 1000 birds. I believe his birds had these type of bands .. could be wrong. I'll double check with Ellen.
> 
> Along these same lines, I will be starting to receive e-mails from 911 Pigeon Alert for unbanded bird or birds banded with private bands. I will do my best to post these birds on Pigeon-Talk in the hope that the finders can get the help they need here and/or find a home for the bird that they have rescued. I have no idea what the volume of these birds will be, but I suspect it will be fairly substantial.
> 
> Terry


Terry,

You are correct the birds were banded with the AGSG Bands was my understanding as well, the farmer that was breeding them was under the impression that Arlan Galbraith would be buying all the youngsters back at a price of $50 each but then as we all read in the article it didn't happen, I was advised that each investor (farmer) put in $100 Thousand to start up in this business venture and he owes out $23 million, his assets I was told are $100 Thousand and there is nothing ilegal about this situation in Canada is what I read. I just can't see someone not being responsible for this, like you Terry I am really concerned about the numbers we may be talking about, we have only heard about 1 of the Farmers, I understand that most investors were in the USA. Sorry I don't have more information, I am trying to learn what I can about this, one of the birds was picked up yesterday in Texas and the finder I think is going to keep that one but may be interested in getting another to keep it company.

Thanks so much Terry for stepping in to help you always go so far above and beyond and it is appreciated by all, To everyone Terry is going to need lots of help and support on this one and the unbanded or injured pigeons as the numbers are quite large, if anyone gets the chance you may want to offer some sort of assitance to her, I haven't started bumping the other birds as of yet but plan to do that tonight but we are talking 100 plus birds.

Ellen

Ellen


----------

